# Is this introverted sensing?



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Scianto said:


> Nope, it is your Amygdala


Who says the amygdala doesn't play a role in cognitive functions?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I actually don't think he was saying that at all... but, er, let's just say that there is a pretty solid argument that Jung was indeed a bit of an N and also a pretty smart fellow. Doesn't make for light reading. The idea of 'archaic' perception over the object is .................... fascinating.
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Okay what I gleaned from that is Te/Fe are quick to make judgments... I can see how an INTP can get caught up in subjectivity.

But I think the theoretical element to all of this is confusing me, phrases like "archaic mythology" and "slow to comprehend its own paradigm" mean virtually nothing to me.

It all seems to boil down to whether you process things as they are or how you see them.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I often automatically associate a certain place with a feeling that I experienced in that context a while back, making me feel that same feeling again and making me avoid it in future even though there is no longer a reason to fear it.
> 
> I often can't remember the event, but the emotion associated with it lingers and gets to me. This happens a lot, I find it hard to develop a new perspective and open up to a different experience the next time around. It annoys me because I can associate summer with the overall mood I've had during that time in the past, and it feels me with an uncomfortable feeling.
> 
> ...


This is _fascinating_.

I'm like the opposite--if that makes sense. When I'm in the presence of the stimulus, it causes me to feel similar feelings as I did then,

One for instance is I had bought apple scented soap at a time I happened to be researching truly sad and morbid things for school. And whenever I smell that Bath & Body Works Apple on my fingers, I go back to that dark place and feel these abstract feeling and I try to grasp onto them.

Is that similar?.... or the flip-side of the same coin, maybe?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Fern said:


> This is _fascinating_.
> 
> I'm like the opposite--if that makes sense. When I'm in the presence of the stimulus, it causes me to feel similar feelings as I did then,
> 
> ...


I would say the flip-side of the same coin. My brain makes the associations between environment and negative emotion when my memory isn't clear, what it's just "a feeling" I get that I can't understand. Summer evenings can give me a very easy feeling sometimes, it's like when the environment is a certain way I feel uneasy - like something bad is going to happen or something. 

Although I can recall a time when I went to a family wedding and passed this area of the hotel that smelled like my grandmother's old house. I just sat there and enjoyed the smell for a good 20 minutes while everyone was socializing after the ceremony. The smell didn't trigger any particular memory to resurface or anything, it was just a soothing smell really.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I can definitely relate to this, *it evens make me think I am a dom/aux user, but I highly doubt I am more ISFJ or ISTJ than anything else and definitely not ESTJ or ESFJ. I'm just too all over the place, too indecisive, too directionless, too overly ambitious without a concrete grasp on the steps, too eccentric really.* So I reckon I'm left with INTP and INFP. And I'm sure about Ti and Fe, so my only guess is INTP


This sounds a lot like me.

I've thought I was an ISTP the last couple months but I've lately realized that I'm much more likely an ISTJ. I think many of the ISTPs on here are really ISTJs with the constant complaining about not having any motivation and being unable to make a decision. ISTJs are one of the lazier types; the stereotype that they're busy devoted worker bees is terribly off. Inferior Ne makes you REALLY indecisive. And it makes you kind of wacky/quirky but in a subdued way.

ISTPs, on average, are much more imposing, ambitious, confrontational and quick to decisions than ISTJs. Which isn't to say ISTJs can't be ambitious but it's a less a priority than comfort is. Knowing what to expect triggers feelings of peace/serenity (in ISTJs). 

ISTJs can be confrontational too, but they're much more likely to suck it up and keep their opinions to their selves in order to preserve the peace than ISTPs. They care about harmony because confrontation brings uncertainty, and uncertainty triggers bad feelings and a sense of unease. Not because they actually give a damn about the other person's feelings like an Fe type would.



> too overly ambitious without a concrete grasp on the steps


xSTJs I've seen struggle to predict how things will turn out if they haven't already done it (Si and Ne). xSTPs are much better at seeing what needs to be done in order to accomplish something and then just going out and doing it (Se and Ni). I think this description of STJs is really accurate: 

"He perceives time in an undifferentiated manner: the past, present, and future are all perceived as being in or near the present. When talking about the future, especially one's longer-term plan, the individual treats it as if it were accessible today and often is not aware of all the developments that must happen first. "



UndercoverInstigator said:


> I'll develop on my explanation.
> 
> I usually can't pinpoint why I feel a certain way towards a location, but for this example I can picture myself there and I get a nervous feeling in my stomach. All I remember is it was summer a year or two ago.
> 
> ...


I can strongly relate to this. I go out of my way to avoid certain places in order to avoid the adrenaline like reaction and flood of emotions it produces in me. Even if it means adding extra time and inconvenience onto whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@UndercoverInstigator I don't draw or even doodle much part because I don't usually have access to paper where I can do something else like drawing. My esfp girlfriend does what you describe kind of though. I'm also a notoriously bad visual thinker. I'm primarily auditory/intrapersonal. Visual images don't really come to me at all and it takes a lot of effort to conjure and maintain them, especially if I'm also seeking detail and nuance. Sounds are in comparison very easy for me to recall or recreate though. Imagine it like having a song stuck in your head except it can happen to any sound that I hear. I sometimes wonder myself why I didn't pursue harder to have that music career I dreamt of as a teenager because individual skill in instruments aside; I would probably be a very good musician at least cognitively. 

I write poetry but I don't draw. I'm too bad at drawing. This is my da page with most of my poetry if you want to get an idea how it's like: entropic-insanity on deviantART


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> @_UndercoverInstigator_ I don't draw or even doodle much part because I don't usually have access to paper where I can do something else like drawing. My esfp girlfriend does what you describe kind of though. I'm also a notoriously bad visual thinker. I'm primarily auditory/intrapersonal. Visual images don't really come to me at all and it takes a lot of effort to conjure and maintain them, especially if I'm also seeking detail and nuance. Sounds are in comparison very easy for me to recall or recreate though. Imagine it like having a song stuck in your head except it can happen to any sound that I hear. I sometimes wonder myself why I didn't pursue harder to have that music career I dreamt of as a teenager because individual skill in instruments aside; I would probably be a very good musician at least cognitively.
> 
> I write poetry but I don't draw. I'm too bad at drawing. This is my da page with most of my poetry if you want to get an idea how it's like: entropic-insanity on deviantART


Ahh, that's pretty cool. Yeah I don't draw but I have written a lot of poetry growing up, I've them all in a massive folder.

I'm a terrible auditory learner with no musical intelligence lol, I am mostly a kinesthetic learner.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

dinkytown said:


> This sounds a lot like me.
> 
> I've thought I was an ISTP the last couple months but I've lately realized that I'm much more likely an ISTJ. I think many of the ISTPs on here are really ISTJs with the constant complaining about not having any motivation and being unable to make a decision. ISTJs are one of the lazier types; the stereotype that they're busy devoted worker bees is terribly off. Inferior Ne makes you REALLY indecisive. And it makes you kind of wacky/quirky but in a subdued way.
> 
> ...


How would you describe your Te?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> @_UndercoverInstigator_ I don't draw or even doodle much part because I don't usually have access to paper where I can do something else like drawing. My esfp girlfriend does what you describe kind of though. I'm also a notoriously bad visual thinker. I'm primarily auditory/intrapersonal. Visual images don't really come to me at all and it takes a lot of effort to conjure and maintain them, especially if I'm also seeking detail and nuance. Sounds are in comparison very easy for me to recall or recreate though. Imagine it like having a song stuck in your head except it can happen to any sound that I hear. I sometimes wonder myself why I didn't pursue harder to have that music career I dreamt of as a teenager because individual skill in instruments aside; I would probably be a very good musician at least cognitively.
> 
> I write poetry but I don't draw. I'm too bad at drawing. This is my da page with most of my poetry if you want to get an idea how it's like: entropic-insanity on deviantART


I think I'm coming to understand how I react to stress and the sort of irrational thoughts that come to mind.

I notice I become very focused on what I consider weird, coincidental events around me, and I think that these are forebodings for what's going to happen. I've been feeling anxious recently over a confrontation I had a week or two ago and I noticed that pennies were showing up in the weirdest places. Earlier on a penny rolled past me and I couldn't work out where it came from, it was really random. Then a coin came out of the kettle as I poured it for some bizarre reason and I kept thinking it was some kind of bad omen, wondering if there was some ancient belief in it and trying to think of penny quotes.

This has happened a few times before. I take really bizarre events, and a sequence of these things as signs of something negative to come usually. I can get a little OCD making sure everything is done right to avoid negative consequences like getting robbed or run over something like that. I start to think of things as symbols for potential happenings. So if I see a lot of a certain number or certain superstitions, even though I don't believe in anything like that normally, under stress I can think "what if?".


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I think I'm coming to understand how I react to stress and the sort of irrational thoughts that come to mind.
> 
> I notice I become very focused on what I consider weird, coincidental events around me, and I think that these are forebodings for what's going to happen. I've been feeling anxious recently over a confrontation I had a week or two ago and I noticed that pennies were showing up in the weirdest places. Earlier on a penny rolled past me and I couldn't work out where it came from, it was really random. Then a coin came out of the kettle as I poured it for some bizarre reason and I kept thinking it was some kind of bad omen, wondering if there was some ancient belief in it and trying to think of penny quotes.
> 
> This has happened a few times before. I take really bizarre events, and a sequence of these things as signs of something negative to come usually. I can get a little OCD making sure everything is done right to avoid negative consequences like getting robbed or run over something like that. I start to think of things as symbols for potential happenings. So if I see a lot of a certain number or certain superstitions, even though I don't believe in anything like that normally, under stress I can think "what if?".


I would recommend watching the film The Machinist when it comes to this. The entire film is built around this idea that I tend to attribute more to tertiary than inferior Ni.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I would recommend watching the film The Machinist when it comes to this. The entire film is built around this idea that I tend to attribute more to tertiary than inferior Ni.


It's really weird, as if everything is connected and somehow every event has some sort of purpose, nothing happens for no reason. When I am contemplating something abstract I can't help but make it about everything, to see how it all fits into a grand scheme, to look at how everything can be brought back to one point, like a family tree sort of link. 

Anyway, yes I'll check out The Machinist. I love original films with new, interesting ideas. Inception, Shutter Island, In Time, The Matrix, A Beautiful Mind, Fight Club, Donnie Darko, etc.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> It's really weird, as if everything is connected and somehow every event has some sort of purpose, nothing happens for no reason. When I am contemplating something abstract I can't help but make it about everything, to see how it all fits into a grand scheme, to look at how everything can be brought back to one point, like a family tree sort of link.
> 
> Anyway, yes I'll check out The Machinist. I love original films with new, interesting ideas. Inception, Shutter Island, In Time, The Matrix, A Beautiful Mind, Fight Club, Donnie Darko, etc.


lol. Welcome to the world of intuition? Ni, specifically I would say. I would say especially the part about bringing it all to one point would argue more strongly for Ni than it does Ne also.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> lol. Welcome to the world of intuition? Ni, specifically I would say. I would say especially the part about bringing it all to one point would argue more strongly for Ni than it does Ne also.


Yeah I naturally find myself trying to link everything together even though I know consciously that I don't have all the information at hand to do so. I somehow think that everything will just click, as if I'm waiting for my subconscious to draw the number out of the lottery draw, so to speak. I mean I'm drawn to things like horoscopes, tarot cards, things like that even though logic doesn't explain it to me. What sucks is the fact that I get a lot of gut instincts but most of the time they're wrong  

I find it annoying how uncertain I am about my type. I find it so easy to find ways in which I fit into all types, so it's a question of really self-assessing and introspecting I think. My picture analysis always has a heavy dose of intuition in it, I am rarely focusing on the details. I almost always build a story, even from something as simple as a picture of a house with some trees. I think this is Ni because I'm more prone to delve into the one abstract idea rather than consider many on a more shallow level.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

No, it's not.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

eydimork said:


> No, it's not.


Do you relate to my experiences, or ways of looking at things?


----------

